# Etherial carbon fiber 10 string guitar - it glows!



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really believe that this deserved its own thread. 
So ETHERIAL have just finished their newest build and I figured id share because Its so freaking cool!



> - Gauges from 90- 08 - d'ardios
> - like an 8 string, but with an extra high and low string
> 
> 08 10 13 17 30 42 54 64 74 90
> ...



1)





base color


2)




design


3)




adding stuff (painted X bars!!)


4)






5)






6)






7) did I mention it GLOWS!!





More picks and specks coming tonight!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2013)

oh shit...


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 22, 2013)

Damn, that looks evil.

I've never had a chance to play a fanned fret guitar. That one looks amazing.

[EDIT] What's the switch up top for?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2013)

Pick holder...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 22, 2013)

OMFG

If it had two less strings I'd want it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2013)

^The other side of the typical comment... Usually ppl are asking for more... I think we found the tipping point, folks...


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> OMFG
> 
> If it had two less strings I'd want it.



He takes orders. you know


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I do not get the Etherial hype. They look like a guitar that guys who wear Affliction clothes would play. Overly gaudy with tribal nonsense in places it shouldn't be.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not get the Etherial hype. They look like a guitar that guys who wear Affliction clothes would play. Overly gaudy with tribal nonsense in places it shouldn't be.



Think you might have just stolen your joke from stealthdjentastic on here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...91-ngd-custom-etherial-headless-7-string.html comment number 2. 

---edit---

They are custom builds. If they have crazy inlays on them its because the customer wanted crazy inlays on them. There are a fair few etherial guitars that are don't have OTT designs on them


----------



## Koloss85 (Apr 22, 2013)

W.t. Fuck! It looks so awesome. Is that carbon fiber on the back of the neck. I love everything about the guitar but +1 for an 8 string version. Not that it matters, I couldn't afford one anyway.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't steal it because I've never seen that thread. And that's just my take on it. Like them? Cool. I don't.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

Koloss85 said:


> W.t. Fuck! It looks so awesome. Is that carbon fiber on the back of the neck. I love everything about the guitar but +1 for an 8 string version. Not that it matters, I couldn't afford one anyway.



$2,800 and it is all made from carbon fiber, but the neck is not painted.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not get the Etherial hype. They look like a guitar that guys who wear Affliction clothes would play. Overly gaudy with tribal nonsense in places it shouldn't be.



Thou soundeth anguished






(I wish my Etherial was more visible in this picture)

The guitar in the OP is so beautiful, I'm kinda jealous


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 22, 2013)

So beautiful. Usually not a fan of OTT shapes or tribal stuff but this is amazing no matter how many strings are on it.


----------



## TravisWright (Apr 22, 2013)

sick.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not get the Etherial hype. They look like a guitar that guys who wear Affliction clothes would play. Overly gaudy with tribal nonsense in places it shouldn't be.



so... BC Rich.


----------



## larry (Apr 22, 2013)

I would love an all carbon fiber 8 from etherial for sure. have to wait for other stuff to clear, but by then his luthiery skills should be that much sharper. hopefully he'd be willing to build my rather tame specs. should be a piece of cake compared to his other builds.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2013)

larry said:


> I would love an all carbon fiber 8 from etherial for sure. have to wait for other stuff to clear, but by then his luthiery skills should be that much sharper. hopefully he'd be willing to build my rather tame specs. should be a piece of cake compared to his other builds.



He does tame builds as well, it's all up to user specs:


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

^ that first one above is the one I was thinking of when I wrote the comment.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 22, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> He does tame builds as well, it's all up to user specs:



"Hi, Etherial Guitars? I want my guitar to have a butt."


----------



## stuglue (Apr 22, 2013)

That's not a guitar, its a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## jwade (Apr 22, 2013)

Hideous in a beautiful way. Almost like BC Rich's Bich/Warlock guitars, so cheesy that they're awesome.

I'd love to see these Etherial people do a Tron/HR Giger combination guitar. Something really Aliens yet Tron looking.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 22, 2013)

jwade said:


> Hideous in a beautiful way. Almost like BC Rich's Bich/Warlock guitars, so cheesy that they're awesome.
> 
> I'd love to see these Etherial people do a Tron/HR Giger combination guitar. Something really Aliens yet Tron looking.



NaYoN's Etherial was Tron-inspired. ;P


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 22, 2013)

TBH, I'm getting sick of all the hate for the aesthetics of Etherial's guitars. It's his style and what his customers want. If you don't like it, fine but I fail to see why people always complain about the tribal stuff.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

stuglue said:


> That's not a guitar, its a weapon of *ass* destruction.



Fixed


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Thou soundeth anguished



I mean, like I said, if you enjoy them, cool. They're obviously pushing boundaries in the ERG game. I just don't like them aesthetically.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool, but NaYon's still wins. Nothing will ever be cooler than that one.

I really like their (his) willingness to go way outside of normal shapes/finishes/inlays, and when I feel the quality of the inlaying and woodwork matches the level of creativity I WILL be ordering one. It sure has hell won't be tribal, but don't be surprised if you see some Noyan inspiration in whatever I do. That stuff is just too damn cool.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

...aaaaaand here we go. 
Full specs and pictures 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=507932115910868&set=pb.160482497322500.-2207520000.1366669473.&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting tuning... Looks like 6th fret perpendicular. Who was this made for?


> - using a carbon fiber shell on the neck and fretboard is the only way to make this stable


Not true, but I can't blame them for trying to advertise it given how few luthiers make extensive use of carbon fiber


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 22, 2013)

^
I wish I knew who it was for and all the information that I put in the quote box in the OP was just gathered from comments on the progress pictures. I don't know how accurate it all is.


----------



## naw38 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everybody 

This is to be my guitar, hopefully he'll be sending it out today? And between work/course/family I may be able to play it by next weekend. I hope.

Not full carbon - Australian blackbutt for both the body and neck. 7th fret perpendicular.

And also, I personally hate all the tribal sort of stuff too - but I wanted this design to look kind of like blood being dropped into the see at night. It may be inspired by a video game. It is. 

And I'm currently wearing a Bat For Lashes t shirt, and haven't owned a metal t-shirt in about 6 years


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2013)

naw38 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> This is to be my guitar, hopefully he'll be sending it out today? And between work/course/family I may be able to play it by next weekend. I hope.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the family etc


----------



## naw38 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank yo very much  

The guitar was actually loosely based on one of his older guitars, the Ephemeral Veil, which I'd thought was a pretty neat build, but as I watched yours being made, I knew that mine would turn out pretty awesome. 

Hopefully one day I'll get to buy another


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> 4)



Isn't this redundant? &#23629; already means "corpse", so throwing &#20154; on the end makes it "corpse person".&#12288;Googling those characters only brings up results in Chinese, not in Japanese, which it's clearly supposed to be, and I'm not entirely convinced it's a valid word in either language. Furthermore, the pronunciation "shibito" mixes onyomi and kunyomi pronunciations. I think the kunyomi pronunciation of &#23629;, "shikabare", is cooler than "shibito" anyway.

Someone who actually knows Japanese, feel free to correct me on any of this. All I know of Japanese is what I've accidentally learned through Korean and Chinese.


----------



## Aewrik (Apr 23, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Isn't this redundant? &#23629; already means "corpse", so throwing &#20154; on the end makes it "corpse person".&#12288;Googling those characters only brings up results in Chinese, not in Japanese, which it's clearly supposed to be, and I'm not entirely convinced it's a valid word in either language. Furthermore, the pronunciation "shibito" mixes onyomi and kunyomi pronunciations. I think the kunyomi pronunciation of &#23629;, "shikabare", is cooler than "shibito" anyway.
> 
> Someone who actually knows Japanese, feel free to correct me on any of this. All I know of Japanese is what I've accidentally learned through Korean and Chinese.



Japanese also uses Kanji, so that's nothing strange. Been years since I studied japanese, but I'm quite sure it's there for distinction.

Just like we say "5 dollars and 2 cents" to let everyone know that we aren't dealing in dollars and bananas (human/animal corpse etc)


----------



## naw38 (Apr 23, 2013)

The term "shibito" comes from a video game. Which I love. The spelling is from the game, and whether it's redundant or not is kind of irrelevant, considering that it's a made up noun.

I think.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2013)

Aewrik said:


> Japanese also uses Kanji, so that's nothing strange. Been years since I studied japanese, but I'm quite sure it's there for distinction.


Haha. If you want to be super-technical (and I always do), ONLY Japanese uses "kanji", since that's the Japanese name for it.

Also, if I'm talking about onyomi vs. kunyomi, I obviously understand that Japanese uses kanji.


----------



## cronux (Apr 23, 2013)

those Etherial guitars are just plain silly, this guitar is so awesome that after playing it I would put it on my wall as a trophy. it looks awesome


----------



## Winspear (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to see more ERGs with a huge fan  I'm presuming that's for a similar tuning to my 9, with a high A


----------



## naw38 (Apr 23, 2013)

Generally, it'll be in Bb, F, Bb, F, Bb, F, Eb, Bb, Eb, F, but I imagine I'll switch between that and C# - high A pretty regularly. 

I also think it was your posts that led me to feel comfortable with the idea of (comparatively) huge fan. So cheers for that!


----------



## codycarter (Apr 23, 2013)

God damnit how did he color those laces. I must know.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 23, 2013)

That's sick!!


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 23, 2013)

naw38 said:


> The term "shibito" comes from a video game. Which I love. The spelling is from the game, and whether it's redundant or not is kind of irrelevant, considering that it's a made up noun.
> 
> I think.



Siren fan? Blood Curse is my favorite survival horror game ever!

Also, some Japanese knowledge in context with the game:

That kanji for shibito is made up and used in a horror game series titled Siren, it means "corpse person" because the people in the game are living corpses, not like zombies (they aren't mindless and they are unkillable) so it works.

Japanese people tend to make up kanji for names because the kanji looks cool, and often the meaning/pronunciation is completely unrelated.

A famous example of that is the anime Death Note, the main character is named Yagami Light(Raito), but his kanji is "&#22812;&#31070; &#26376;" which reads "Yagami Tsuki" (night god moon) but with furigana it is read "Raito". (furigana is small hiragana (actual japanese characters) on top of kanji explaining how it's pronounced, at times it's completely unrelated)







^ Those are the kanji for Japan, the furigana reads "Nihon" (how japanese people call their own country) and so does the kanji, but often with people's names the furigana and kanji read differently because people make up cool looking kanji for their names.

Here, shibito is kind of relevant because it means corpse person, but the kanji being slightly improper doesn't matter because it's a name and not a noun.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 23, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Someone who actually knows Japanese, feel free to correct me on any of this.



Look what you did


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2013)

It actually looks better in real life than the mockup imo... Usually I feel the opposite. These guys are definitely getting better it seems.


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 23, 2013)

I kinda dig the shape and the color. Although not a fan of all the japanese meanings and shit, but it's pretty.. well, different. 

Still no imaginative thoughts has reached my mind with information of use of those 10 strings.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would probably tune it in major thirds. It would still have the range of a 7/8 string guitar as well


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 23, 2013)

That is absolutely sublime. The care put into the paint work is amazing. A gorgeous instrument.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I would probably tune it in major thirds. It would still have the range of a 7/8 string guitar as well



I've long thought it would be a fun experiment to tune an instrument in alternating minor and major thirds, so that any three consecutive strings would be a triad.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 23, 2013)

Major thirds would be great for all the augmented 4ths out there in todays music 
I can imagine some touch style guitarist going all chapman stick on something like that


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2013)

I should find that hideous but I love it. Really awesome.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> I should find that hideous but I love it. Really awesome.



 My feeling exactly!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2013)

What's that little dealie on the upper bout just above the fretboard? I noticed it on another Etherial build pic, too, and was just as flummoxed then.


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 23, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> ...aaaaaand here we go.
> Full specs and pictures
> 
> 
> ...



That's definitely something else all right. I wish I could play it for a few minutes just to see what all those strings on a FF feels like.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What's that little dealie on the upper bout just above the fretboard? I noticed it on another Etherial build pic, too, and was just as flummoxed then.



Pick holder.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 24, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Pick holder.



I remember seeing a build of bus that had a spot in the top horn for holding a tuner, genius


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

They seriously route out some wood and install a little gizmo for holding picks? Does nobody use double-sided tape anymore?


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 24, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> They seriously route out some wood and install a little gizmo for holding picks? Does nobody use double-sided tape anymore?



A lot of people prefer them, personally I don't get it, but then again I'm not a tap player. I do use fingerstyle/hybrid picking but I just hold the pick in my hand. Whatever the guy who ordered it wants, though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah man, whatever floats their boat. It's their customs, after all. I'm just surprised to see that something like that even exists in the first place, I guess, haha.


----------



## naw38 (Apr 24, 2013)

> I've long thought it would be a fun experiment to tune an instrument in alternating minor and major thirds, so that any three consecutive strings would be a triad.



That is a really brilliant idea! I'm going to have to give that a go.

With regards to the pick holder, well, I like to do a lot of tapping using three fingers... Unfortunately I sliced the tendon in my pinky a while back and it's basically immobile. And hideous. Also, it seemed like a really shitty idea to spend a whole tonne of money on a custom guitar, and then whack a $5 plastic pick holder on the back of it. 

And thanks Nayon getting it's from Siren! I loved the first game, and I think it's on PSN now. Woo!


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 24, 2013)

naw38 said:


> That is a really brilliant idea! I'm going to have to give that a go.
> 
> With regards to the pick holder, well, I like to do a lot of tapping using three fingers... Unfortunately I sliced the tendon in my pinky a while back and it's basically immobile. And hideous. Also, it seemed like a really shitty idea to spend a whole tonne of money on a custom guitar, and then whack a $5 plastic pick holder on the back of it.
> 
> And thanks Nayon getting it's from Siren! I loved the first game, and I think it's on PSN now. Woo!



The remake of the first game, which is called Blood Curse, is available for the PS3 on PSN and I definitely recommend it!


----------



## jonajon91 (May 15, 2013)

Okay, so this may just be the best thing ever. The customer got a 19.5", 6 string version of the guitar for his daughter!!





!!!!


----------



## shawnperolis (May 15, 2013)

Papa want...


----------



## patata (May 15, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not get the Etherial hype. They look like a guitar that guys who wear Affliction clothes would play. Overly gaudy with tribal nonsense in places it shouldn't be.



You know you can get a plain black Etherial or an Etherial with a top right?
Matt's one of a kind at what he's doing.


----------



## Halowords (May 15, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> TBH, I'm getting sick of all the hate for the aesthetics of Etherial's guitars. It's his style and what his customers want. If you don't like it, fine but I fail to see why people always complain about the tribal stuff.



Probably the drought of vintage shapes and styles on the guitar market.

It's not my thing per se, however I appreciate them going outside the norm and pushing things. It's kind of cool regardless, and beats just doing what's been done a million times before. If I am being honest, I'm not nearly cool or hip enough to pull it off, however I'm also not going to rip on it.



NaYoN said:


> Siren fan? Blood Curse is my favorite survival horror game ever!
> 
> Also, some Japanese knowledge in context with the game:
> 
> That kanji for shibito is made up and used in a horror game series titled Siren, it means "corpse person" because the people in the game are living corpses, not like zombies (they aren't mindless and they are unkillable) so it works.



Completely off-topic...

Oooooh! Is that available on any other platform, like Steam? I don't have a PS3, however I am a big Silent Hill fan and had Siren on PS2 (made by some of the same people) and for reasons too boring to retell here never got a chance to finish the game. So I'd love to play Siren: Blood Curse if I had the chance. I remember the first one being really hard and freaky.

-Cheers


----------



## forshagesan (May 15, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Cloudy (May 15, 2013)

Should find super cheesy and absolutely ugly as all hell but dont...grrr...


----------



## naw38 (May 16, 2013)

> Oooooh! Is that available on any other platform, like Steam? I don't have a PS3, however I am a big Silent Hill fan and had Siren on PS2 (made by some of the same people) and for reasons too boring to retell here never got a chance to finish the game. So I'd love to play Siren: Blood Curse if I had the chance. I remember the first one being really hard and freaky.



Nah, the remake's nowhere as hard. They dumbed it down in a massive way to appeal to a greater market and haven't made another one since.

Sorry, back on topic now!

Just had a set of Circle K strings arrive - the low C# has gone from flubber to a raging beast and I couldn't be happier with it.

Yes I could actually, I need to file the saddle a little bit so the new string fits all the way through. But you know, details, haha! 

I know I'm gonna fuck that up, too.

EDIT: It should be noted that I ordered the strings to Australia one week ago. I'm pretty pleased and surprised about that.


----------



## yellow (May 16, 2013)

that's really nice, I like it


----------



## Forrest_H (May 16, 2013)

It reminds me of a Daedric weapon out of Elder Scrolls. Looks very cool


----------



## yellow (May 16, 2013)

Forrest_H said:


> It reminds me of a Daedric weapon out of Elder Scrolls. Looks very cool


 
haha, for some reason I thought it would be funny if the headstock had a lil bayonet dagger when I read that


----------



## jonajon91 (May 16, 2013)

More pics inbound!




Is that a dent on the lower horn or a shadow from a plant?


----------



## Danukenator (May 16, 2013)

It's really cute that he made a little guitar for his daughter.


----------

